# Pm-1340gt  Arrived!



## AirWolf (Aug 30, 2015)

My lathe arrived yesterday afternoon!! I feel like a kid at Christmas!

After taking 10 minutes to get the lathe from the front of an otherwise empty truck due to a mis-loaded and broken pallet - the driver had a bit of a scare on the lift gate... and I really think my heart stopped for a couple of seconds!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Learned a little later the headstock was at that end with nothing supporting the weight!!









Had to get a bit aggressive getting the broken pallet out from under the lathe's pallet... driver had no idea why the loaders did that.






This morning... sorry for the poor lighting... 

Is this why there is sometimes an oil shortage in the world??? Lordy some of it was thick!!






No, I didn't lose any fingers... they are behind the tool helping it along through that goop!


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 30, 2015)

Congratulations, those are nice machines.
Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahhh... brings back memories.

You're going to love that lathe. I do mine.


----------



## Stonebriar (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics and congratulations.  I know you will really love that machine.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 30, 2015)

Aaah you guys are killing me with all these new lathes!  Congrats on the new lathe!


----------



## mksj (Aug 30, 2015)

I think they all come with broken pallets, just to make your life and getting it into the garage more difficult.  Nice lathe choice, they run real smooth.


----------



## AirWolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks guys!! I will be asking for help with VFD settings, wiring, DRO install, etc. Never done this before but I am really excited to learn.


----------



## mksj (Aug 31, 2015)

So you have the 3 phase version of this lathe? I am building a complete VFD control system with proximity stop for another forum member, and have several schematic designs for different systems. Send me a PM with your email and I can help work out a wiring diagram/parts/suggestions for the VFD build. The PDF file also includes WJ200 programming recommendations. Which DRO/scales are you planning on using? First thing I did on my PM1340GT was to put on a QCTP.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 31, 2015)

Dale, congrats on the lathe showing up and thanks for the pictures.  Keep 'em coming.

Mike.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 31, 2015)

Man these trucking companies really get on my nerves sometimes, but glad delivery ended up going ok!     Thankfully their liftgate looks pretty decent on that truck.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh and mksj is making some great add-ons for the 1340GT, with the VFD and stop he does is a great setup, I do recommend it.


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2015)

mksj said:


> So you have the 3 phase version of this lathe? I am building a complete VFD control system with proximity stop for another forum member, and have several schematic designs for different systems. Send me a PM with your email and I can help work out a wiring diagram/parts/suggestions for the VFD build. The PDF file also includes WJ200 programming recommendations. Which DRO/scales are you planning on using? First thing I did on my PM1340GT was to put on a QCTP.



I will PM you in a few days...
Having issues with the VFD... long story.
GA


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2015)

BTW: to the OP...

You will enjoy this lathe... it is a bargain for what you get!


----------



## marcusp323 (Sep 7, 2015)

Definitely a fun tool to have in my shop. Gets used most every day for something or other. Probably way overkill for my needs, but so what................besides, overkill ALWAYS works!!


----------



## jds (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations on your new lathe!  I have not regretted buying the 1340.
JD


----------



## Wood&Metal (Sep 8, 2015)

I too recently received my new PM1340GT, I assume from the same batch of lathes recently received by Matt at Quality Machine Tools.  I ordered the 3 phase version with VFD as well and really appreciate all the great advice from all.  Mine is unpacked, cleaned up, and near its permanent  location in the shop.  I am in the middle of wiring and configuring the VFD.  I look forward to getting my 1340 running.  It looks great sitting next to my PM932M Mill.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 8, 2015)

Wood&Metal said:


> I too recently received my new PM1340GT, I assume from the same batch of lathes recently received by Matt at Quality Machine Tools.  I ordered the 3 phase version with VFD as well and really appreciate all the great advice from all.  Mine is unpacked, cleaned up, and near its permanent  location in the shop.  I am in the middle of wiring and configuring the VFD.  I look forward to getting my 1340 running.  It looks great sitting next to my PM932M Mill.



Nice.  Let's see some pictures of the pair.  The PM932PDF was actually the mill I ordered when I ordered my PM1340GT but changed the order shortly after to the PM935TV knee mill instead.  I know a lot of members on here have the PM932 and really like it and do some great work with it.

Mike.


----------



## Wood&Metal (Sep 8, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice.  Let's see some pictures of the pair.  The PM932PDF was actually the mill I ordered when I ordered my PM1340GT but changed the order shortly after to the PM935TV knee mill instead.  I know a lot of members on here have the PM932 and really like it and do some great work with it.
> 
> Mike.



Here are the toys in the shop. Still working on the wiring for the 1340 before moving to final location.


----------



## AirWolf (Sep 8, 2015)

Me thinks it may be a good idea to install another bracket under the center of that shelf... looks to have a bow in the middle with the weight... even if it is fairly think material!



Wood&Metal said:


> Here are the toys in the shop. Still working on the wiring for the 1340 before moving to final location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

